# tiny study



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you for the informative narrative.


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

heh, I guess that was a joke 

I've seen lots of informative step by step things
but I'm far from the professional to give out tips to anyone else.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Then I ask what is the point of the post?


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Pretty :biggrin:

Love the step by step process @MindGem :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

just said:


> Thank you for the informative narrative.


I like your style:biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice painting MindGem.


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

just said:


> Then I ask what is the point of the post?


That's like asking what's the point of art itself or why are you alive?
Just post to get some feedback.

I guess I did that step by step thing because I'm used to do that with the usual stuff I do, like these..... (force of habit)


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

If find the progressing pictures very informative without a narrative. I have found most people will only look at the pictures anyway and skip reading what is said. At least I've had this happen to me many times. I'll put up a work in progress and say in my note 'ignore the shadow I'm going to fix it' and then I'll get 5 posts telling me that I need to work on the shadow....that is the kind of thing that frustrates me and I don't do many WIP any longer. I'm doing one now but it's because I'm trying out and old technique that is new to me.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> If find the progressing pictures very informative without a narrative. I have found most people will only look at the pictures anyway and skip reading what is said. At least I've had this happen to me many times. I'll put up a work in progress and say in my note 'ignore the shadow I'm going to fix it' and then I'll get 5 posts telling me that I need to work on the shadow....that is the kind of thing that frustrates me and I don't do many WIP any longer. I'm doing one now but it's because I'm trying out and old technique that is new to me.


I thought it was a picture he was posting. I wasn't sure if it was something he was working on.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

It would be far more interesting to comment on if there was more information. For instance, what is a tiny study? Is this painted on a 1 inch canvas? Do you want input and criticism or just a pat on the back which is fine, we all enjoy that I think. 

I'm not criticizing you, I'm new to this myself and I don't usually post enough info. I'm working on it.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Well at first I didn't know what was going on in this thread but I do like the painting. The digital art is pretty cool too, what program did you use?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Liz said:


> Well at first I didn't know what was going on in this thread


And now you do?


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't really know why I posted it or if it's even saying anything. I'm just in a creative state and producing stuff fast so I posted it. nevermind.


By tiny study I meant it's a small canvas, held it in my hand infront of the puter and tried to find depth. Perhaps 30min work.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

You did a great job of generating some chatter. I like the 3 phases you posted. Keep going, will have some fun.


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

Tried a new step by step thing.
http://www.artistforum.com/acrylic-painting/new-step-step-painting-28058/#post170602


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Cool, looks very real to me :3

Ps: I can't see the images in your New Step by Step painting u.u don't know why .-.


----------

